# Frogs anyone....



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Say, Does anyone know if if netting frogs is against the law. I know what the fishing regs say, and I see nothing about netting in them but that doesn't cover everything. We always used to gig them. I work with a guy that is netting and I told him he better look into this just to make sure he isn't doing something that will get him in trouble. Some years ago I seen some one get in trouble for netting a trout that was stocked in a pond. it was swimming close to shore and the kid netted it. A wildlife officer made him release it. I think the kid got off with a warning but if it was an adult I imagine a fine would have been in order. Anyway I was just curious on this matter. I hate to see a young feller get in trouble for doing something he has no clue of being wrong.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure about the netting. I myself used to just use a fishing pole and hunk of a plastic worm.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

why net them when gigging is much more fun.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Don't quote me but the use of a dip style net is a legal means of harvesting baitfish and rough fish and the same goes with seining (there are size restrictions on seines); however you cannot harvest gamefish in this manner. Because bullfrogs have a limit on them, they are a game species and I would assume that netting is technically illegal. One warden may be like the one you mentioned while another may not give a crap. I would tell your buddy to call up/email the local warden and ask them...then report back to this thread so we all know!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I hear you Ojibwa, And that's basically what I told the young man. I doubt he will try and find out until he finds out the hard way. If I do in fact find out if netting is legal or not I will post back with the answer. I was hoping someone here would have known. 

ezbite, indeed why use a net when gigging is so much fun? That's the way I look at it. I used to have a blast with the guys going frogging. I haven't been out for years.

sc83 A small piece of yarn works very well too. :Banane35:


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

sc83 said:


> Not sure about the netting. I myself used to just use a fishing pole and hunk of a plastic worm.


I got 2 this year like that and my wife got one. We weren't even trying for them, we were bass fishing!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

phantomace08 said:


> I got 2 this year like that and my wife got one. We weren't even trying for them, we were bass fishing!


Ive got them on 3/4 oz spinnerbaits if you keep it in front of them!


----------

